# Cervelo Soloist Team fork question



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

I was looking at the Soloist Team and saw several pictures in various websites. I noticed that some of the pictures had used one type of fork while other pictures had a diferent one. Why do some models use the Alpha Q carbon forks while other use the Reynolds?

Also, the Soloist Team comes with an aluminum seatpost. Does Cervelo offer carbon fiber seatposts instead? Can you purchase them separately? And are other Cervelo model seatposts compatible with the Soloist Team seatpost? In other words, can I use the R3 or Soloist Carbon SL seatpost on the Soloist Team?

Thanks and happy Thanksgiving


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

The reason why some bicycles come with an Alpha Q fork and some come with a reynolds ouzo all has to do with product avalibility. Sometimes a supplier just can't give you the quantities required for your manufacturing needs and you have to look else where for a similar item. You can buy a carbon seat post for your soloist team, but a soloist carbon seat post is a little different and should not be used with a soloist team frame, it'll fit but not a easily as a Soloist team carbon seat post. That sounded a lot more complicated than it really is. An R3 seat post will never fit, it's like trying to put a square peg into a round hole, not going to happen. Hope that helps.


----------

